
OkCupid Sets Up San Francisco Labs to Try to Reinvent Online Dating - hullo
http://allthingsd.com/20111118/okcupid-sets-up-san-francisco-labs-to-try-to-reinvent-online-dating-video/
======
pasbesoin
Here you go: Find someone you enjoy spending time with. Stop worrying about
getting laid. (It's what you're going to do, sooner or later, anyway.)

(Meta: I suddenly realize that last, parenthetical sentence can be read at
least two different ways. I meant, you're going to relax and look for good
company, eventually. I guess one could also read it as meaning that if you
click "that way", you're going to end up in the sack, regardless. (Hopefully
within the constraints of a reasonable set of ethics.))

------
Brushfire
Its worth noting that our office is based in SoMa and we're hiring!

www.okcupidlabs.com

